# TMI!!! Loads of creamy cm after ovulation?



## rustyswife828

So FF says I ovulated on CD 19 so that'll make me 4 DPO and I just checked my CM and there was gobs of creamy CM after I inserted and it was kind of stretchy also..

Any idea?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 145


----------



## rustyswife828

Anybody had this?


----------



## ricschick

I had the same loads of creamy cm when I wiped for a few days hopefully its a good sign for both of us im 13dpo how you getting on? x


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey! I'm on 4 DPO according to FF...

It was just weird how I saw that! Thought it was suppose to dry up! Now I'm having white discharge in panties..

Hope it's a :bfp: for both of us!!


----------



## Renaendel

That is great news. With my first pregnancy my creamy CM started at 11dpo. That being said I did have more cm than usual earlier in ovulation it just did not change from sticky to creamy until 11-dpo. If this is not normal for you, it is a nice indicator.


----------



## ricschick

rustyswife828 said:


> Hey! I'm on 4 DPO according to FF...
> 
> It was just weird how I saw that! Thought it was suppose to dry up! Now I'm having white discharge in panties..
> 
> Hope it's a :bfp: for both of us!!

yep me too and im 14dpo! fx


----------



## pandi77

rustyswife828 said:


> So FF says I ovulated on CD 19 so that'll make me 4 DPO and I just checked my CM and there was gobs of creamy CM after I inserted and it was kind of stretchy also..
> 
> Any idea?

Mine wasn't stretchy but on this last bfp cycle I had copious amounts of lotiony cm on 4 dpo. That has never happened to me and was the first post-ov sign I had. Do your chart your bbt? Mine corresponded with a dip in my bbt chart and since my bfp was pretty early I believe was when I implanted. Of course I know 4 dpo is early but my tubes run directly vertical (no curve in my tubes) to my uterus and so all of my very very faint bfp's are between 7-10 dpo. Of couse they were wondfo squinters and so who knows lol. No proper bfp before af due until this pregnancy.

Good luck and hope you get your bfp!


----------



## CathiiNoo

Creamy cm is normally just the to state that you are not fertile. A lot of women do get a lot of cm when pregnant but you couldn't have even implanted yet so no that won't be a symptom of pregnancy for you. Sorry to be a downer but every women gets cm and different types and amounts. Some even get ewcm after o. I get creamy cm from 1dpo till af. But if it's not normal for you then maybe. Fx though xx


----------



## pandi77

CathiiNoo said:


> Creamy cm is normally just the to state that you are not fertile. A lot of women do get a lot of cm when pregnant but you couldn't have even implanted yet so no that won't be a symptom of pregnancy for you. Sorry to be a downer but every women gets cm and different types and amounts. Some even get ewcm after o. I get creamy cm from 1dpo till af. But if it's not normal for you then maybe. Fx though xx

Actually it can be pregnancy related and it's called leucorrhea. :winkwink:-from doctor's fertility forum-

"White milky vaginal discharge is occasionally the first pregnancy sign and symptom noticed by many women. Women often notice an increase in vaginal discharge like white milky discharge, especially if a pregnancy is likely. This vaginal discharge is very normal and often referred to as leucorrhea, or "white flow." It is typically odorless or has only a mild odor. It is generally milky white in appearance.

However, besides the "normal" white milky vaginal discharge leukorrhea associated with pregnancy, there are many other reasons for a vaginal discharge, some may be normal, but others may require further diagnostic tests and treatment."


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks ladies! Well it's been 3 days in a row that I had the white discharge in panties (sorry if tmi) and sometimes I feel like a small glob comes out? But my panties are just wet..

Never seen this after ovulation. It's usually itchy and dry after ovulation..

My OH thinks I'm pregnant.. But we'll see in about 10 days!!! :happydance:


----------



## CathiiNoo

I did not say milky discharge wasn't a pregnancy sysmptom. Majority of women have it throughout their cycle, pregnant women just get more of it. She asked for an opinion and I gave her a truthful one, just like I'd like when asking a question, the honest truth. You are only classified pregnant once you start producing hcg which happens after implantation and unless she is one of the lucky ones, 4dpo is a bit early for implantation. I've always had tons of creamy cm and noticed it more since I've been ttc, I have never once been pregnant, so it can go both ways. No point in getting someones hopes up just to be disappointed. Rustyswife- if this is not normal for you then it can be a good thing. I do have my fx for you x


----------



## ricschick

rusty- I have high hopes for you!!! as I got faint lines this morning!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: so hopefully il get a better line tomorrow but def there!! im so excited!! xxxx


----------



## rustyswife828

CathiiNoo said:


> I did not say milky discharge wasn't a pregnancy sysmptom. Majority of women have it throughout their cycle, pregnant women just get more of it. She asked for an opinion and I gave her a truthful one, just like I'd like when asking a question, the honest truth. You are only classified pregnant once you start producing hcg which happens after implantation and unless she is one of the lucky ones, 4dpo is a bit early for implantation. I've always had tons of creamy cm and noticed it more since I've been ttc, I have never once been pregnant, so it can go both ways. No point in getting someones hopes up just to be disappointed. Rustyswife- if this is not normal for you then it can be a good thing. I do have my fx for you x

Thank you.. And yes you're right. Many women are different.. But I've never seen the glob in the picture.. So hoping it's gonna be a :bfp: for me! Thank you for giving me your honest opinion :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

ricschick said:


> rusty- I have high hopes for you!!! as I got faint lines this morning!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: so hopefully il get a better line tomorrow but def there!! im so excited!! xxxx

Ahhh!!! Oh my gosh!!!! :yipee:

Post a pic!!!! How many DPO were you?

CONGRATS! Keep me updated!!!!


----------



## CathiiNoo

I believe this is your month xx


----------



## CathiiNoo

Today I'm also having stretchy white cm. It stretches more than yours but not enough to call it ewcm. Probably my surge kicking in.. I haven't even ovulated yet lol


----------



## rustyswife828

CathiiNoo said:


> Today I'm also having stretchy white cm. It stretches more than yours but not enough to call it ewcm. Probably my surge kicking in.. I haven't even ovulated yet lol

Yay!!! You could be ovulating today!!!!

Be sure to DTD!!!! Good luck! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## ricschick

still faint lines il test again on Tuesday xx


----------



## rustyswife828

ricschick said:


> still faint lines il test again on Tuesday xx

Yay!!! :yipee:

Post a pic please?? Hope the line gets darker :thumbup:


----------



## Raquel2792

Did you end up pregnant? I I am experiencing the same cm!


----------



## PortlandGirl

rustyswife828 said:


> Anybody had this?

 I am currently DPO 2 and I am currently experiencing this too :winkwink:


----------



## rustyswife828

Raquel2792 said:


> Did you end up pregnant? I I am experiencing the same cm!

No I didn't.. Unfortunately :( This post was almost 2 years old.. Lol.. Haven't gotten pregnant yet but still working on it!


----------

